

Show HN: Chat Simply – Group chat for everyone - nchapman

Today my friends and I are launching a project we&#x27;ve been hacking on for the past few years. It&#x27;s friendly web based group chat (with apps for Mac, Windows, and iOS) that&#x27;s not limited to a single business. It basically offers the power of XMPP with a simple UI.<p>chatsimply.com<p>Please check it out and let me know what you think!
======
bryanbell
I've been pestering Nick and the gang to launch this thing for years! I'm so
happy it's finally out in the world. As a UI designer, I've found this thing
is the best tool for sharing and discussing visual things. Now that it's live,
I can now get all of my clients on this thing.

------
trapper_jon
@nchapman

Looks very great. Could you reach out to me @ jonkotthoff@gmail.com? I have
some feedback and may be able to get you some funding/business partnership.

~~~
nchapman
Thanks will do!

------
_zen
Any interest in Linux? This looks like a Skype replacement, but our developers
all have Ubuntu machines.

~~~
nchapman
The good news is that it works great in the browser, so it should work really
well in Ubuntu. We support desktop notifications in Chrome and Firefox. The
desktop app is based on Chromium so it should be fairly trivial to get it
working on Linux in the not too distant future.

------
johnernaut
Awesome job guys! This interface is super sleek. Can I ask what's powering the
back-end?

~~~
nchapman
Thanks! It's Backbone.js on the front-end (with lots of help from the amazing
strophe.js), Rails for the REST API, node.js for lots of supporting services,
ejabberd for XMPP, and MySQL for storage. It's one of those problems that
seemed like it was going to be simple to solve and then wasn't (as usual) so
there are quite a few moving parts to bring the whole experience together.

------
pwgustafson
Been waiting for this launch for a long time! Very proud of the team for
sticking with it!

~~~
nchapman
Thanks pwgustafson!

------
DMcCraw
Chat Simply allows me to stay in contact with both my friends and co-workers
from both my phone and my computer. It's nice to be able to continue a
conversation from my office to lunch and back.

~~~
robogrowth
clearly an employee.. make yourself known and just chat with us.. this kind of
pretending to be a customer doesn't work well on HN.. just my .02

~~~
DMcCraw
Sorry if that came off wrong. I've only recently starting helping with
development but have been a long time beta tester and really enjoy using it!

------
robogrowth
really nice site, clean looking interface, looks like a great app! I will
check it out shortly.. Any plans for an android app?

~~~
nchapman
Thanks! Yep, Android app is in the works. Not sure on exact timeframe but
should be soon!

